# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  جایگزین کردن حروف ی و ک فارسی با ي و ک عربی

## Radmard_Rad

من برای ارسال پارامتر های یک پرس و جو از اسکیول سرور از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کردم . حالا مشکلی که دارم اینه که پایگاه داده من از کولیشن عربی استفاده می کنه و باید جست و جوی من با کیبورد عربی انجام بگیره . 
این جایگزینی را سمت سرور نمی تونم انجام بدم چون استرینگ ها سمت وب هش می شن . 

چه طوری توی جاوا اسکریپت با قطعیت بالا همه ی و ک های فارسی را به عربی تبدیل کنم ؟

----------


## Lagon666

من که نفهمیدم اما شاید این به دردت بخوره:

http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_replace.asp

----------


## eAmin

سلام.

به این آدرس مراجعه کنید، و هرکاری که انجام شده رو برعکس کنید.
http://www.idevcenter.com/wiki/fix_p...ring_function/

function fixArabicString(text) {

    if (text == null)
        return null;

    text = text.replace(/\u06A9/g, '\u0643'); // ک
    text = text.replace(/\u06CC/g, '\u0649'); // ی
    text = text.replace(/\u06CC/g, '\u064A'); // ی

    return text;
}

موفق باشید.

----------

